# Smok T-priv



## Jan-Swart (26/6/17)

Hi guys 
Who has the T-Priv in stock? Mod or kit..
Thanks in Advance.


----------



## BumbleBee (26/6/17)

The Vape Guy will have a few in Blue and Purple, hopefully by the end of the week.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Yiannaki (26/6/17)

BumbleBee said:


> The Vape Guy will have a few in Blue and Purple, hopefully by the end of the week.



oooooooh purple!

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Kalashnikov (7/7/17)

Yiannaki said:


> oooooooh purple!


my next mod


----------



## Yiannaki (7/7/17)

Kalashnikov said:


> my next mod



Buy it! then let me have a look at it and see if i also want one


----------



## BumbleBee (7/7/17)

More purple ones are on the way, should be here next week


----------



## Waltervh (8/7/17)

Vikings Vape have purple and blue in stock. Have a look https://www.vikingsvape.co.za/collections/mods/products/smok-t-priv-220w-mod


----------



## Kalashnikov (21/7/17)

Is any vendor planing to get the rainbow colour soon? Please let me know as im about to place a fasttech order. Thanks in adv


----------



## Keanan23 (21/7/17)

Kalashnikov said:


> Is any vendor planing to get the rainbow colour soon? Please let me know as im about to place a fasttech order. Thanks in adv



Saw on Vape Cartel's website.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## New2Vape (22/8/17)

Hey all,
As name suggest I'm new 2 vaping... haven't smoked a cig in over 2 months now 
I'm looking to upgrade my Smok Osub Mini to a T-Priv.
I am unable to find stock of a Black or Red/Black unit anywhere.... any suggestions , some have said to wait for VapCon?


----------



## daniel craig (22/8/17)

@BumbleBee

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (23/8/17)

Supply is quite limited at the moment. I will get what I can depending on what's available at the time.


----------

